# What is your idea of the perfect breakfast?



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 30, 2016)

What do you think the perfect breakfast would be? (You can imagine having a private chef to cook it up for you!)


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2016)

I am quite fond of EGGS BENEDICT WITH FRESH FRUIT


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2016)

Left over pizza from the night before.


----------



## jujube (Dec 30, 2016)

Lon, I agree.  I can't think of anything better.  I'd like a mimosa, too....maybe two.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 30, 2016)

Corned beef hash out of a can with catsup on it and coffee, while sitting around a campfire.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2016)

Two eggs, over medium, 2 strips of bacon, 2 slices of buttered toast with honey.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 30, 2016)

I like the idea of the mimosa, so eggs benedict, hashed browns, and coffee.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 30, 2016)

Thick sliced bacon done crispy, some thick multigrsined bread, toasted with homemade jam and properly scrambled eggs, fluffy and not those that are cooked on the flat top grill and come to you in a square.    Oh, some Starbucks Breakfast Blend coffee, nice and freshly brewed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2016)

French toast, crispy bacon and Kona coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2016)

I like leftover kielbasa and pierogies pan fried with onions, a couple of sunny side up eggs and onion rye toast with lots of butter and a smear of blackberry jelly.

Leftover pizza is a close second, smear a little butter on the bottom of a slice and heat it low and slow in a cast iron skillet until the crust is crunchy and the cheese has started to melt.

or a big slice of homemade pie with a big glass of ice cold milk to wash it down!

or a skewer of Greek Souvlaki, fried potatoes with lots of paprika, a couple of sunny side up eggs, toasted pita bread with butter and a little plastic container of mixed fruit jelly.

or Italian hot sausage, home fries, a couple of sunny side up eggs and Italian garlic toast.

Usually it's just a cup of black coffee or a bowl of knock off Cheerios with almond milk and a sprinkle of artificial sweetener.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2016)

Two eggs over medium, link sausage, grits, white toast and coffee at my favorite diner. At home, a waffle or oatmeal. Lots of orange blossom honey on my waffle.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 30, 2016)

Two eggs over easy, medium rare T-bone steak, hash browns, buttery croissants, fresh fruit mixture of blueberries, strawberries and cantaloupe, OJ, and coffee.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 30, 2016)

My second choice would be Eggs Benedict with a fresh fruit salad and Peet's French Roast coffee.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 30, 2016)

A nice vegetable omelet with diced tomatoes and sour cream on top. Tons of hash browns and plenty of bacon. With that I like to drink ice cold tomato juice with a wedge of lemon and plenty of course ground salt for sprinkling on top as I drink it. Coffee with french vanilla creamer and a big gluten free orange pineapple muffin covered with cinnamon crumbs to end the meal. In the real world I have two eggs and a cup of coffee.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2016)

I always wonder why so many people want eggs for breakfast every day. I feel it's like having, say, steak- night after night for supper.

How is it that many can eat the same thing, day after day for breakfast?


----------



## Eric (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't eat breakfast much since my wife passed but a good cheese omelet with some bacon and sausage will hit the spot, any good hot coffee that don't come in a can.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 30, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Left over pizza from the night before.


Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 31, 2016)

Smoked haddock with a poached egg , wholemeal toast and coffee.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 31, 2016)

Lightly boiled eggs (2) and toast soldiers  but not every day I always got thse when I was off color, I enjoyed my mothers old breakfasts as they were varied , one was kedgeree, another was lambs kidneys and bacon but the best was kippers poached in milk,,,mmm ideas for next week..thanks for the topic!!


----------

